# [£300] Brembo 4-pot brake setup for Mk1 TT, from Seat LCR



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Selling this front brake kit for a Mk1 TT, as I’ve now upgraded to a AP Racing/BTCC setup. Came off my Mk1 TT track car. 

Asking £300

These are a good upgrade to OEM and never failed me on track until I started running quite a bit more power (450bhp) and now a bigger setup is preferable.

The calipers will need a refurb - at least one nipple is seized. Paint is knackered too! Hence the price


Seat Leon cupra R 4-pot front calipers
323mm Godspeed j-hook discs. No lip - just some surface rust. Less than a year old
Caliper mounting brackets to allow fitment to mk1 TT

The pads still have some meat on them - but only any use if you track the car. They’re Carbotech XP10s - excellent track pad (and expensive) but very noisy for the road!

Collection from Sutton in Surrey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

